
Finland’s fake four-day week became a ‘fact’ in Europe’s media - Fodloot
https://newsnowfinland.fi/politics/how-finlands-fake-four-day-week-became-a-fact-in-europes-media
======
kieranpotts
A symptom of modern desk-bound journalism, I think.

~~~
eesmith
Which is a symptom of Facebook and Google - two enormous advertising companies
- sucking most of the profit away from selling advertisement in news sources.

